# Bruine de Bruin



## prpeggy

Hello,

Can anyone help me with this name  Wändi Bruine de Bruin? I know de Bruin is a common last name, meaning "the brown". But for this one,  which part is the last name, Bruine de Bruin? What's the meaning?

Thanks for response.


----------



## Peterdg

prpeggy said:


> But for this one, which part is the last name, Bruine de Bruin? What's the meaning?


I have no idea.

It could be that "Bruine" is the family name of her husband and "de Bruine" is her maiden name or it could mean anything else.


----------



## eno2

prpeggy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with this name  Wändi Bruine de Bruin? I know de Bruin is a common last name, meaning "the brown". But for this one,  which part is the last name, Bruine de Bruin? What's the meaning?
> 
> Thanks for response.



I asked  Wändi and she said her mother studied public records. Both Bruin and de Bruin are common names in The Netherlands. Wändi says
the family name was 'de Bruin'. Supposedly, what happened is that her family used to be a regular 'de Bruin' until someone had a father with the first name 'Bruin'. It used to be common to refer to fathers' names in one's last name (eg Johnson) perhaps especially in towns where there were a lot of people with the same last name. Anyway, this person registered their last name as 'Bruine de Bruin'.

Wandi is also curious to learn how you  stumbled across her name. So if you could answer that...


----------



## eno2

So Wandi Bruine De Bruyn will never know where you saw her name.


----------



## Julia Merkus

eno2 said:


> So Wandi Bruine De Bruyn will never know where you saw her name.



I think I can answer that. For example, I am writing a paper on executive functioning and decision-making. I stumbled upon Wändi's name while trying to reference her paper (and Del Missier, Mäntylä). I am Dutch and I was super confused by the last name. I still am. 

So I think prepeggy was also trying to reference to the paper by Wändi and got confused. I still feel uncertain about the reference. I now know how to, but I am afraid my supervisor thinks I am insane.


----------



## eno2

Well, I gave Wändi the link of this thread, in Jan 2018, so I'm sure she'll get the answer she was wandering about, altough it didn't come from prpeggy. Thanks.


----------



## eno2

*wondering


----------

